# Vistana Village is switching to II



## STEVIE (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi, we bought at Vistana Village in Nov., and were told they would be switching to II.  I have not received a catalog from II yet, Should I be expecting it?  Also, If I want to make an exchange into another Starwood resort, is it more likely to be successful at obtaining the trade if I trade through Starwood or II?  With Starwood I wouldn't be able to request until 8 months out, how early can a request be made with II?  Thank you for all your help.   Sue


----------



## seenett (Jan 22, 2006)

If VV decides to affiliate with II (I haven't heard anything other than rumor), Starwood will notify you.  You won't automatically be given a membership with II - you will have to call them your self.  It is pretty easy to do, though.

As far as other Starwood exchanges, your best bet by far is to do an internal Starwood exchange.  The most popular Starwood resorts RARELY make it into II's inventory.


----------



## AROMANO (Jan 23, 2006)

I e-mailed Starwood just about two weeks ago. They said that the change would happen "soon". This is the first time that I have ever heard anyone that was not a sales person answer in the positive. I would stay in touch with them. They usually respond to e-mails within 24 hours.


-Anthony


----------



## ira g (Jan 23, 2006)

We checked in last night into a one bedroom unit which on our confirmation indicated a full kitchen. When we got to the room and after unpacking and storing a few item into the mini refrig which fit under the counter maybe 3 cu. ft, like my sons used in their college dorm rooms, I contacted the front desk. I explained to them that the RCI confirm indicated a full kitchen, which is what we reserved and what was booked. They went on to explain that the RCI confirm allows them to assign any unit they wanted as long as the sleeping accommodations were correct. I refused to accept that explanation and insisted on the full kitchen with a full refrig. They finally changed our unit to the proper one on the confirm and we are very pleased that the change was made. We are in a spacious unit one bedroom with a full kitchen and one and a half baths with a shower that could fit 10 people. The sheraton vistana villages IMHO exceeds the Marriotts we have stayed in,   including the Grande Vista in Orlando.


----------



## tofdel1 (Mar 28, 2006)

can you tell me what unit you had or what section?   thanks!


----------



## vic714 (Mar 30, 2006)

tofdel1 said:
			
		

> can you tell me what unit you had or what section?   thanks!



It's a 1 BR premium unit. It's the larger side of a 2 BR LO.

Victor


----------



## tofdel1 (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks.  So just so I understand this correctly, If I'm booked for a 1bedroom/full kitchen- do they assign you to a premium or do the 1 bedrooms have 2 bathrooms?  I am just wondering if they assign the time share renters to the smaller rooms or larger or both?  I would seem like they would take the nicer units and rent them to other people, so we get stuck with the crappy units.  They have so many different layouts, how do they even compare?  Do they strictly use certain sections for the timeshares and other sections for regular rentals, or what?  Thanks.


----------



## bward (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Tofdel1,

Not sure how Vistana Villages doles out their units to owners and exchangers.

But I can tell you, you don't have to worry about getting a 'crappy' unit. 

The oldest section is, at most, 6 years old. And the newest sections are brand new. It's a wonderful place. 

Later,

BW


----------



## folashade (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Vistana Village*

I'm at the Villages very nice.  I did the tour and they did confirm that they are going to II in a few months


----------



## BradC (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Vistana Village*

Vistana Villages is now listed in the II resort directory.


----------



## Dean (Jul 5, 2006)

ira g said:
			
		

> We checked in last night into a one bedroom unit which on our confirmation indicated a full kitchen. When we got to the room and after unpacking and storing a few item into the mini refrig which fit under the counter maybe 3 cu. ft, like my sons used in their college dorm rooms, I contacted the front desk. I explained to them that the RCI confirm indicated a full kitchen, which is what we reserved and what was booked. They went on to explain that the RCI confirm allows them to assign any unit they wanted as long as the sleeping accommodations were correct. I refused to accept that explanation and insisted on the full kitchen with a full refrig. They finally changed our unit to the proper one on the confirm and we are very pleased that the change was made. We are in a spacious unit one bedroom with a full kitchen and one and a half baths with a shower that could fit 10 people. The sheraton vistana villages IMHO exceeds the Marriotts we have stayed in,   including the Grande Vista in Orlando.


II only defines kitchen and no kitchen from a guarantee and match standpoint.  I don't agree that's how it should be but that's how they're set up.  Thus the need to research what you're getting in to.


----------



## gmarine (Jul 5, 2006)

The size of the frig has nothing to do with limited kitchen or full kitchen. 

You could have a unit designated as full kitchen with a small frig as long as it has an oven,stovetop,sink and freezer etc.


----------



## bward (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks for the information, and the link.

Does anyone know when we, as Vistana Villages owners, can start using II?

Has there been an official announcement, or did I miss it?

Many thanks,

Bward


----------



## folashade (Jul 7, 2006)

It was in the newsletter that I received via email yesterday that it will be II as of Jan 1, 2007


----------



## bward (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Folashade,

I got that last night, too,

Thanks so much.

I guess it's official now!

Bward


----------

